# Jetzt geht's loooooos .....



## Delgado (9. Juni 2006)

Erster Höhepunkt der Fifa WM wird unbestreitbar die heutige Begegnung

Ecuador : Polen

sein  
Den Endstand tippe ich realistisch auf 3:2  

Das Spiel 

Deutschland : Costa Rica

Wird vorr. mit einem Sieg für Deutschland enden.
Tippe realistische 4:1  

Der absolute Höhepunkt der Begegnung war aber bereits die mehrtägige Diskussion über Ballacks Wade   


Viel Spaß


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Juni 2006)

Hab' auch schon ziemlich erhöhtes Fieber und konnte heute nacht kaum schlafen. War ständig in Gedanken bei Michael's Wade.  
Tippe für heute abend allerdings realistisch 1:0 für Deutschland. Hoffentlich ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2006)

"Trägt" eigentlich jemand dieses schicke Deutschland-Fähnchen am Auto?

Also die Dinger die man zwischen Scheibe und Fensterrahmen befestigen kann  

Mitglieder des FDT-Hennef sollen schon damit gesichtet worden sein   

Edit: 




Und viel wichtiger:

Gibts die auch für Ecuador?


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (9. Juni 2006)

Nimm die solange:


----------



## Derk (9. Juni 2006)

Tatsächlich !!!

Kein Eintrag für heute im LMB !!!!

Wollen sich denn nachher alle lieber "Not" gegen "Elend" (oder umgekehrt ?) ansehen bei dem schönen Wetter  ?

Zusatz:   
Was ist mit den sieben Zwergen, die sich für heute abend um 18:00 in's Siebengebirge verabredet haben????






 
die hatte ich übersehen.


----------



## Ben1000 (9. Juni 2006)

Gestern beim biken habe ich einen mit vier Deutschland Fahnen am Auto gesehen, an jedem Fenster eins  . Sehr Aerodynamisch hat das nicht ausgesehen  .


----------



## Postmann (9. Juni 2006)

Heute morgen in der Strassenbahn hab ich gedacht es wär Karneval. Jede Menge Laute hatten Fahnen ins Gesicht gemalt und Trikots an. Ich denke man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Juni 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich !!!
> 
> Kein Eintrag für heute im LMB !!!!
> 
> Wollen sich denn nachher alle lieber   "Not" gegen "Elend" (oder umgekehrt ?) ansehen bei dem schönen Wetter  ?


  
Was ist mit den sieben Zwergen, die sich für heute abend um 18:00 in's Siebengebirge verabredet haben????


----------



## Balu. (9. Juni 2006)

> Tatsächlich !!!
> 
> Kein Eintrag für heute im LMB !!!!





> Was ist mit den sieben Zwergen, die sich für heute abend um 18:00 in's Siebengebirge verabredet haben????



 

Ich wollte schon sagen ... "Sport überbezahlter Protagonisten um einen Ball, und 2 Dutzend Feldspielern" wird völlig überbewertet !


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit den sieben Zwergen, die sich für heute abend um 18:00 in's Siebengebirge verabredet haben????




Echte Revoluzzer halt   


Brot und Spiele für das Volk:

_Der Ausdruck bezeichnet auch heute noch Tendenzen von Politikern oder politischen Systemen, Menschenmassen in kulturelle Einbahnstrassen zu fixieren, in denen fetischistische und primitive Kult-Begleiterscheinungen das logische Denken sowie die Selbstkritik trüben und den Bürger dadurch entmündigen, da der Fixpunkt der Aufmerksamkeit potenzieller Kritiker auf unpopoläre politische Entscheidungen, zugunsten eines Ballspiels oder sonstiger Unterhaltung, z.B Schönheitswettbewerbe, Gesangswettbewerbe etc. aufgegeben wird._


----------



## Susi Sorglos (9. Juni 2006)

> "Sport überbezahlter Protagonisten um einen Ball, und 2 Dutzend Feldspielern"





> Der Ausdruck bezeichnet Menschenmassen in kulturellen Einbahnstrassen in denen fetischistische und primitive Kult-Begleiterscheinungen das logische Denken trüben und den Bürger dadurch entmündigen.



FUUSSBBALL !!   FUUSSBBALL !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Juni 2006)

Ich hab heute bei unserem Firmenwettspiel auf 3:0 für Deutschland getippt.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> "Trägt" eigentlich jemand dieses schicke Deutschland-Fähnchen am Auto?
> Also die Dinger die man zwischen Scheibe und Fensterrahmen befestigen kann   ...


Ja, sicher!!!!  


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mitglieder des FDT-Hennef sollen schon damit gesichtet worden sein
> ...


Echte Fans halt!!  


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Gibts die auch für Ecuador?


Das fehlte noch! 


			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen sich denn nachher alle lieber "Not" gegen "Elend" (oder umgekehrt ?) ansehen bei dem schönen Wetter  ?


Wie soll ich das denn verstehen?  *Wir sind Deutschland!*


			
				Ben1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern beim biken habe ich einen mit vier Deutschland Fahnen am Auto gesehen, an jedem Fenster eins  . Sehr Aerodynamisch hat das nicht ausgesehen.


Ja und? Klasse! Super-Fan!


			
				Postman schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich denke man kann es auch übertreiben.


Wie jetzt?  


			
				Balu schrieb:
			
		

> ... 2 Dutzend Feldspielern" wird völlig überbewertet ! ...


Das muss man ja wohl gar nicht mehr kommentieren! 


			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute bei unserem Firmenwettspiel auf 3:0 für Deutschland getippt.


Gut, der Mann! Weiter so!  

Oh, es wird Zeit. Ich muss weg ...

Look on!
Stefan

P.S.: ... mir und allen anderen viel Spaß heute abend.


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute bei unserem Firmenwettspiel auf 3:0 für Deutschland getippt.



Hohes Risiko aber gute Quote


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (9. Juni 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich das denn verstehen?  *Wir sind Deutschland!*
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: ... mir und allen anderen viel Spaß heute abend.



*Wir sind Deutschland ... und Papst*.

Das ist Quasi Titelgarantie, oder?  

Freue mich schon auf die Diskussionsrunden mit Waldemar Weizen ähhh .... Hartmann.

Apropos Weizen ... muss noch einkaufen


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2006)

ktwr...


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ktwr...


 ??????



> Hohes Risiko aber gute Quote



Wetteinsatz: 20 EURO, wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ktwr...


----------



## Postmann (9. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> und 2 Dutzend Feldspielern


 
Ja wie jetzt? 2 Dutzend = 24; also 12 je Mannschaft.

Hast Du die Fans (12ter Mann) mitgezählt?      

P.S. Da Deutschland eh im Viertelfinale (spätestens) raus ist wird die Euphorie danach etwas geringer ausfallen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Juni 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

>


jetzt klär mich ma auf!!!!!


----------



## Molly (9. Juni 2006)

Wir brauchen erst noch einen Fernseher!
Sonst nehmen wir eben das Radio oder hören bei den Nachbarn mit.
Hauptsache das Bier ist kalt und der Grill heiß.
Viva Scotland!


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Wir brauchen erst noch einen Fernseher!
> Sonst nehmen wir eben das Radio oder hören bei den Nachbarn mit.
> Hauptsache das Bier ist kalt und der Grill heiß.
> Viva Scotland!



Fußball aus'm Radio ist wie Sex ohne Frau, oder  



Scotland?
Dann doch gleich Österreich


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> ??????...


kunstturnweltrekord


----------



## Hilljumper (9. Juni 2006)

Ich tippe auf 1:0 für Deutschland. Viel wichtiger ist doch: Ist das Bier kalt und genug Holzkohle für den Grill vorrätig


----------



## volker k (9. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> "Trägt" eigentlich jemand dieses schicke Deutschland-Fähnchen am Auto?
> 
> Also die Dinger die man zwischen Scheibe und Fensterrahmen befestigen kann
> 
> ...




Echt  , wer ist denn so bekloppt


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Erster Höhepunkt der Fifa WM wird unbestreitbar die heutige Begegnung
> 
> Ecuador : Polen
> 
> ...



Hat zwar nicht ganz gepasst aber der Trend stimmte  

Ecuador hat sich jedenfalls gut behauptet  

Bis später; Bin biken  


Gruß

Delgado


----------



## Schreiner2 (10. Juni 2006)

www.wm-portal.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. Juni 2006)

Tja, Ecuador kommt  

Gegen Polen 2:0

Gegen Costa Rica 3:0

Deutschland ist zwar auch weiter .... aber .... schaumer mal    

Der Fan-Club für Ecuador drückt weiter die Daumen   


Gruß

Delgado


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Das 1:0 für Deutschland ist gefallen in der 4. Minute   

Weiß jemand wann die Ecuadorianer auf den Platz kommen?


----------



## juchhu (20. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das 1:0 für Deutschland ist gefallen in der 4. Minute
> 
> Weiß jemand wann die Ecuadorianer auf den Platz kommen?


 
Ich glaube, die habe das DHL-Paketset-XL in die Heimat genommen.


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

3:0 für die deutsche Mannschaft.

Schätze Ecuador hat sich geschont  Waren eigentlich alle Ecuadorianer auf dem Platz oder nur 4 oder 5 Spieler   

Vorteil: Die Straßen waren wunderbar leer. Nur nach Spielende kamen mir in Windeck Betrunkene aller Nationen entgegen die ihre Muttersprache verloren hatten und nur noch "Dooootchlooond" rausbekamen :kotz:  

Die Krönung war ein Corsa der mir mit mind. 70 km/h entgegen kam.
Zwei sich zuprostende Fans auf dem Dach (!) und mindestens 4 im offenen Kofferraum    

Sonst alles ruhig.

Bin allerdings nicht in Dreisel gewesen


----------



## volker k (20. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 3:0 für die deutsche Mannschaft.
> 
> Schätze Ecuador hat sich geschont  Waren eigentlich alle Ecuadorianer auf dem Platz oder nur 4 oder 5 Spieler
> 
> ...





Hi Michael.

Wart mal ab , das Finale wird bestimmt so ausehen : 

Ecuador - Deutschland   ( Irgendiwe ist meine Flagge von Ecuador abhanden gekommen   )


Grüße

Volker


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael.
> 
> Wart mal ab , das Finale wird bestimmt so ausehen :
> 
> ...



Nimm die so lange:


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Krönung war ein Corsa der mir mit mind. 70 km/h entgegen kam.


Aufgrund meiner Lebenserfahrung habe ich mich deswegen in weiser Voraussicht ganz kurzfristig zur Nutzung des Bergrades anstelle des edlen Renners entschlossen


----------



## Beach90 (21. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bin allerdings nicht in Dreisel gewesen



...auch du bist zu gast bei freunden


----------



## volker k (24. Juni 2006)

Yep Yep 

Germany goes Berlin    

       
















P.S.: Wobei wir da mal wieder bei der Farbe *WEISS* wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beck103 (24. Juni 2006)

was war dass denn??????????GEEEEEEEEEIL!!!!!!


----------



## Lipoly (24. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wobei wir da mal wieder bei der Farbe WEISS wären




*delschwulo modus an*
weiss rockt nicht so wie blau und rot
*delschwulo modus aus*


----------



## Beach90 (24. Juni 2006)

die argentienier braten wir weg


----------



## volker k (24. Juni 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> die argentienier braten wir weg




Hallo Max.

Das sehe ich genauso. So richtig überzeugend sind die ja wirklich nicht aufgetreten ! Aber wenigstens hatte Maradonna seinen Spaß  

Also auf ins Halbfinale   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Max.
> 
> Aber wenigstens hatte Maradonna seinen Spaß




Ja, mit der Kleinen an seiner Linken.

Schätze heute kriegen die Tommies richtig auf den Sack


----------



## volker k (25. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Schätze heute kriegen die Tommies richtig auf den Sack




Seh ich genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (25. Juni 2006)

ich nicht


----------



## volker k (25. Juni 2006)

Schade um Equador    , ich hätts denen so gegönnt .

Aber die Engländer sind eh am Samstag raus , weil das was die abgeliefert haben war Kinderfußball . ( Und fangen dann noch an zu kotzen    )


----------



## Montana (25. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> *Schade *um Equador    , ich hätts denen so gegönnt .



Stimmt, aber auch hier gilt : ... und Tschüss  ... ihr wart Freunde zu Gast beim Weltmeister  



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Engländer sind eh am Samstag raus, weil das was die abgeliefert haben war *Kinderfußball* . ( Und fangen dann noch an zu kotzen    )



Auch das stimmt .... furchtbarer Fussball  aber da könnte ja das nächste Spiel gegen unsere lieben Freunde aus *Holland *stattfinden  

Gruß Guido


EDIT : Ich wollte nicht unken , aber jetzt ist auch das klar ... ohne Holland fahr'n wir nach Berlin ...ohne Holland .....


----------



## dooley242 (25. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Auch das stimmt .... furchtbarer Fussball  aber da könnte ja das nächste Spiel gegen unsere lieben Frende aus *Holland *stattfinden
> 
> Gruß Guido



Sieht im Moment leider nicht so aus.


----------



## volker k (25. Juni 2006)

dooley242 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht im Moment leider nicht so aus.



Meine güte noch , das war aber auch ein Spiel gewesen. Der absolute Hammer . Also so viele Gelbe und Rote Karten hab ich noch nie in einem Spiel gesehen .

Freu mich aber trotzdem für Portugal . 

Gruße

Volker


----------



## Delgado (26. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Meine güte noch , das war aber auch ein Spiel gewesen. Der absolute Hammer . Also so viele Gelbe und Rote Karten hab ich noch nie in einem Spiel gesehen .
> 
> Freu mich aber trotzdem für Portugal .
> 
> ...



Portugal gegen England.

Könnte 'ne richtige Fußballschlacht werden    



PS: Glaube ich brauch 'ne neue Signatur  Vorschläge?


----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Portugal gegen England.
> 
> Könnte 'ne richtige Fußballschlacht werden
> 
> ...




Jetzt ist er weg ... (frei nach Fanta4)  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Wo's überall Delgados gibt/gab  

Ecuador, Argentinien, Angola, Spanien ... , in Hardys Kantine, ..   





_______________
PS: Signatur gesucht


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Schätze wir werden uns morgen wieder dem public viewing widmen und den Deutschen Sieg gegen Argentinien maßgeblich herbeiführen.

Dabei werden wir uns gepflegt die Kante geben  

Denn was Backham kann,





können wir schon lange.


Wer will mit?


----------



## Hilljumper (29. Juni 2006)

Wo hast Du vor zu gucken?


Aber ich beteilige mich nicht am Auswurf von Halbverdautem!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Das entscheidet Volker; Heumarkt vielleicht oder Hennef.

Hat jemand noch blaue und weiße Faschings-Schminke für morgen


----------



## Hilljumper (29. Juni 2006)

Hasst Du den Volker, weil er immer über Deinen Kopf hinweg entscheidet???


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hasst Du den Volker, weil er immer über Deinen Kopf hinweg entscheidet???



Nein, sondern weil er mich wieder eine Nacht nicht hat schlafen lassen  

Hast Du die Farben?


----------



## Hilljumper (29. Juni 2006)

Nein, aber ich könnte mit Farbe gefüllte Ballons mitbringen, die wir auf die Leinwand werfen, wenn das Spiel schlecht läuft 


Bis denne


----------



## Hilljumper (30. Juni 2006)

Immerhin sind sie schnell wieder zu Hause:


Hinflug:
01.07.2006  Berlin (TXL) ab 18:55  Paris (CDG) an 20:40  AF2335
01.07.2006  Paris (CDG) ab 23:15  Sao Paulo (GRU) an 05:55  AF454
02.07.2006  Sao Paulo (GRU) ab 09:10  Buenos Aires (EZE) an 12:00  JJ8000 +1 Tag  

Sonntag können sie sich also im Kreise der Familie ausweinen


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin sind sie schnell wieder zu Hause:
> 
> 
> Hinflug:
> ...



Das Beste wird wieder die Totale auf Maradonna sein  .
Wenn's schlecht läuft zieht er sich wahrscheinlich eine line nach der anderen in die Nase und fängt an, an der Kleinen lenks neben ihm rumzufingern .


----------



## Montana (30. Juni 2006)

*Deutschland*

*Deutschland*


          

LG Guiido​


----------



## Hilljumper (30. Juni 2006)

Gegen Italien wird es leichter


----------



## Montana (5. Juli 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen Italien wird es leichter



Sehe ich anders .... 


          

*Schei$$e*



Jetzt gilt aber :


 *Allez les bleus *
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. Juli 2006)

Aber : Es gibt ja noch den dritten Platz   , und die nächste WM und EM kommen bestimmt ( und dann werden wir uns rächen )  


Aber bis dahin


----------



## Hilljumper (5. Juli 2006)

Ich habe direkt meine italienische Geliebte verprügelt nach dem Sieg 

Und heute Abend erfolgt im Garten die rituelle Fahnenverbrennung.



Ne Quatsch, die Italiener waren in der Verlängerung die bessere Mannschaft, aber die Deutschen haben eine großartige WM gespielt. Mal sehen, ob Klinsmann bis zur EM 2008 weitermacht und die Jungs dann zum Titel führt.



EM Finale 2008: Deutschland: Niederlande  3:2


----------



## volker k (5. Juli 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe direkt meine italienische Geliebte verprügelt nach dem Sieg
> 
> Und heute Abend erfolgt im Garten die rituelle Fahnenverbrennung.
> 
> ...



Sicher wird er weitermachen    , ich sehe keinen grund dafür warum er aufhören sollte.

Und die Deutsche Mannschaft hat uns wirklich eine gute WM geboten .


----------



## Bikenstoffel (5. Juli 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> EM Finale 2008: Deutschland: Niederlande  3:2



Zu Holland fällt mir nur folgendes ein:

Wann wurde die holländische Nationalmannschaft zum ersten Mal schriftlich
erwähnt ?

Im alten Testament: "Sie trugen seltsame Gewänder und irrten planlos
umher."

oder

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Holländer und einem Bier ?

Es gibt keinen: beide sind blond und werden beim Fußball alle gemacht !

und zu guter letzt

Was ist die kleinste Brauerei Hollands ?

Die Nationalmannschaft - die haben 11 Flaschen.

   

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Hilljumper (5. Juli 2006)

Jetzt wieder günstiger:


----------



## volker k (5. Juli 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wieder günstiger:




Also letzte Chance vor der EM  günstig einen Ball zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (6. Juli 2006)

soviel Zeit muss sein : 

 *Allez les bleus *​


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (6. Juli 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also letzte Chance vor der EM  günstig einen Ball zu bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hsat Du nhcit was verssegen?


----------



## Hilljumper (6. Juli 2006)

Schluß mit lustig!!


Und wehe, irgendwer fährt jetzt noch in den Urlaub nach Italien!!


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Schluß mit lustig!!
> 
> 
> Und wehe, irgendwer fährt jetzt noch in den Urlaub nach Italien!!


 
Miese Werbung für betandwin.de!  

Alter Spammer, Du!


----------



## Hilljumper (6. Juli 2006)

Was kann ich dafür, dass Deine Software solche Links nicht automatisch blockiert wie meine?? 

Alter Frühstücksverweigerer


----------



## Starbuck (6. Juli 2006)

Einen hab´ich auch noch:
Betreff: Nachspiel....

Ein Deutscher, ein Schweizer und ein Italiener werden in Saudi-Arabien beim dort strengstens verbotenen Konsum von Alkohol erwischt. Der Sultan lässt sie vorführen, sieht sie sich an und sagt:

" Für den Konsum von Alkohol bekommt ihr eine Strafe von 50 Peitschenhieben! Da ihr aber Ausländer seid und vom Verbot nichts wusstet, will ich gnädig sein. Ihr habt vor der Strafe noch einen Wunsch frei. Fang du an Schweizer."

"Ich wünsche mir, dass ihr mir ein Kissen auf den Rücken bindet, bevor ihr mich auspeitscht."

Der Wunsch wird ihm erfüllt, doch leider zerreißt das Kissen unter der Wucht der Hiebe bereits nach 25 Schlägen. 

Der Italiener, der das sieht, wünscht sich, dass man ihm zwei Kissen auf den Rücken binden möge. Diese Kissen reißen aber auch bei ihm frühzeitig. 

Nun wendet sich der Sultan an den Deutschen und sagt: 

"Nun, Deutscher, da ich ein großer Fußballfan bin und ihr so schön Fußball spielt, bin ich dir besonders gnädig! Du hast zwei Wünsche frei! Aber wähle gut !"

Sagt der Deutsche: 

" OK, schon fertig, als Erstes hätte ich gern 100 Peitschenhiebe anstatt 50. Als zweiten Wunsch bindet mir bitte den Italiener auf den Rücken!"


----------



## Delgado (6. Juli 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Miese Werbung ...



Mach's besser!

Habe für Sa. noch nix vor; Iris auch  nischt


----------



## Beck103 (6. Juli 2006)

=))


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> (1)Was kann ich dafür, dass Deine Software solche Links nicht automatisch blockiert wie meine??
> 
> (2)Alter Frühstücksverweigerer



Halte ich für ein Gerücht bzw. Wunschdenken.  
PS: Denke an die Änderung wg. Anschrift. Habe von einigen meiner Mandanten hier wieder ein paar nette Schreiben von RAes wg. Abmahnungen auf dem Tisch liegen.
Verweigerer nein, Verschieber ja. Apropo Verschieber, braucht Ihr
noch ein paar Tage Bedenkzeit, oder sollen wir ohne Euch planen?



			
				Starbuck schrieb:
			
		

> Einen hab´ich auch noch:
> 
> ...
> Sagt der Deutsche:
> ...


 
Klasse, sehr gut.  Also all Zeit einen Italiener im Rücken.  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> (1)Mach's besser!
> 
> (2)Habe für Sa. noch nix vor; Iris auch nischt



Habe weder keine personelle noch kapitalsmäßige Verflechtung mit betandwin.de. Worin sollte dann mein Vorteil sein?
Wir schon. Sind über WE in Duisburg zum Geburtstag bei Verwandtschaft.
VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (6. Juli 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Verweigerer nein, Verschieber ja. Apropo Verschieber, braucht Ihr
> noch ein paar Tage Bedenkzeit, oder sollen wir ohne Euch planen?
> 
> VG Martin



Nein WIR brauchen hier nicht länger. Das richtige Personalpronom lautet hier: 3. Person, weiblich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (6. Juli 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Habe weder keine personelle noch kapitalsmäßige Verflechtung mit betandwin.de. Worin sollte dann mein Vorteil sein?
> Wir schon. Sind über WE in Duisburg zum Geburtstag bei Verwandtschaft.
> 
> VG Martin



Er will mich wieder nicht verstehen


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Nein WIR brauchen hier nicht länger. Das richtige Personalpronom lautet hier: 3. Person, weiblich


 
SoSo, sie braucht also länger.
Woran scheitert es?
Zuwenig relevante Daten für die Risiko-Management-Analyse?  
Apropo Daten: In Eurer Abwesenheit wurde einstimmig die Startzeit auf 10:00 Uhr (UTC +02:00:00 h:m:s) vorverlegt.  
Ihr habt also eine halbe Stunde weniger Aufwachphase und dafür eine größere Sicherheit, dass es nicht zu einem legendären Nettersheim-Brunch ausartet, zumal bei uns eh lieber warm als kalt gegessen wird.


----------



## volker k (6. Juli 2006)

Unsere Nummer 2 wird am Samstag wohl sehr wahrscheinlich die Nummer 1 sein  ( find ich Klasse )


----------



## Schnegge (6. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Habe für Sa. noch nix vor; Iris auch  nischt



Für Leute die Samstag noch nix vor ham  

Für den Notfall könnt ich nachher auch noch den Grill anwerfen  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Giom (6. Juli 2006)

ich sag nur eins: 
Berlin, Berlin, nous allons à Berlin
Berlin, Berlin, nous allons à Berlin
Berlin, Berlin, nous allons à Berlin


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (7. Juli 2006)

Giom schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur eins:
> Berlin, Berlin, nous allons à Berlin
> Berlin, Berlin, nous allons à Berlin
> Berlin, Berlin, nous allons à Berlin



Spuer  

und dsieaml heban sie es sgaor anielle gscheffat


----------

